# Traditional ale recipes



## mrsupraboy (27/5/14)

Was wondering if anyone has good recipes with Joe white traditional ale as the base grain. 

I was reading threw classic styles and allall recipes don't use traditional ale as grain unless it's also something else. 

Grains I have is bm pilsiner jw trad ale bm wheat and bm Munich. Also is there any other tried and proven recipe books out there


----------



## TimT (27/5/14)

I think you should be able to just substitute JW Traditional Ale malt for whatever the base malt is in the recipes you're reading - of course the flavour will change but not enough to ruin your beer. 

Have a google round, a look through recipes on this site or others for more JW Traditional Ale recipes.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (27/5/14)

So if those recipies dont use ale malts....what are they using...


----------



## manticle (27/5/14)

Trad ale is a 2-row pale malt. You can brew those recipes using your jw as the equivalent.


----------



## Spiesy (27/5/14)

Which malts are they listing?

From memory they generally use American 2-Row for US beers (you can use your Pilsner to sub) and "continental" ale malt as a base for Euro beers (where you can get by with your JW Trad Ale.


----------



## mrsupraboy (28/5/14)

There's plenty of pilsiner recipes which I will be able to try. I don't really want to change the grains too much from what it says as I'm not experienced enough to expect the taste difference between different malts


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

What type of stuff do you normally like to brew? Or are wanting to brew?


----------



## mrsupraboy (28/5/14)

Well I got the recipe for 150 lashes so can't wait to make that. Just waiting on some stainless steel fittings from China to get to me. So I can brew it In 48l batches 

But I really want to make a strong ginger beer also. But only a 23l batch


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

JW Ale will be perfect for that. 

Further information here:

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/31174-pilsner-and-ale-base-malt/

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/18218-pale-ale-malt-vs-pilsener-malt/


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

There really isnt a great difference at the end of the day between Ale & Pilsner malts. You can get away with swaping them around. Pils is a shade lighter. Once you start adding darker malts, lots of hops, yeast, brewing faults etc you would prob be hard pressed to pick the diff

You can pick it if you made a straight pils with a single malt & hops...but even then its not an outrages difference.


----------



## mrsupraboy (28/5/14)

lukiferj said:


> JW Ale will be perfect for that.
> 
> Further information here:
> 
> ...


That's why I got that malt plus the other ones I posted up the top. But in between the batches of js 150 lashes I want to experiment with other beers


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Yeah cool. As others have said, most base malts are interchangeable and the differences will be so minor that you will be pushed to notice too much of a difference.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

mrsupraboy said:


> That's why I got that malt plus the other ones I posted up the top. But in between the batches of js 150 lashes I want to experiment with other beers


Try making the same beers with diff base malts. This will give you an idea of how the different base malts affect various styles. 

Just because a recipie calls for xyz malt, doesnt mean you cant use a different malt. Just about all base malts are within a nuns fart of performance.

You might actually find that you prefer a different base malt than what is called for in the recipie.

Try,taste,learn.


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Just because a recipie calls for xyz malt, doesnt mean you cant use a different malt.
> 
> You might actually find that you prefer a different base malt than what is called for in the recipie.
> 
> Try,taste,learn.


Excellent advice Stu. Some people seem to find a base malt or few that they like and use them for most beers. Others like to choose a malt specifically for the style/country of origin they are trying to brew. I have played around with quite a few different ones but have settled on some for the beers I like to brew. It's all personal preference in the end.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

I used to use JW...then moved to BB...


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> I used to use JW...then moved to BB...


 You're all class mate


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

I actually found BB a bit better.


----------



## lukiferj (28/5/14)

I have used both. Couldn't tell the difference. BB is easier to get up here but I prefer Bairds MO as my main ale malt and BB galaxy for my faux lager type beers.


----------



## Bribie G (28/5/14)

Aussie malts such as BB and JW are produced for Australian Breweries to make Toohey's New, XXXX, Carlton. And of course Coopers.

Edit: for doing Aussie styles <\edit> They are fairly interchangeable with Weyermann malts that are produced for German and Euro Beers. A Weyermann lager malt will actually do very well in a Carlton clone for example but I wouldn't do a true German with an Aussie malt, would get close but not really reach the finishing line.

On the other side of the English Channel, UK malts such as Simpsons, Bairds and Thomas Fawcett (Maris Otter, Pearl, Golden Promise etc) are more aimed at UK traditional ales, being more nutty and toasty in flavour. They also go very well in American Pale Ales. Aussie malts also go well in many American ales, and particularly the lighter ones such as Cream Ales.

I always have UK and Australian malts on hand but wouldn't, for example, use a UK malt to do an Aussie such as Lashes or Coopers Sparkling, nor would I use an Aussie Malt in a Yorkshire Bitter.

To me there's a divide along the lines of UK on the one hand and Aussie / Weyermann on the other - with American Styles falling somewhat in the middle.

For the lashes, I'd definitely go the Aussie, and yes I like BB personally.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (28/5/14)

It all comes down to what you prefer. They're all good malts.

I made faux pils with JW and all Saaz and London III brewed low.

It was very nice.


----------

